# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Ρύθμιση θερμοκρασίας ψυγείου

## fortis

Έχω ένα ψυγειοκαταψύκτη Blomberg που η ρύθμιση της θερμοκρασίας γίνεται από ένα ψηφιακό πάνελ αφής που βρίσκεται πάνω στην πόρτα. Η θερμοκρασία που δείχνει δεν είναι αυτή που έχει το ψυγείο αλλά αυτή που ορίζουμε εμείς. Έτσι λειτουργεί.
Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι το πως η θερμοκρασία που ορίζω επηρεάζει το ψυγείο: Όταν έχω πχ ρύθμιση 4 βαθμούς στην ψύξη, το ψυγείο είναι προρυθμισμένο από το εργοστάσιο να παίρνει μπροστά το μοτερ πχ πάντα 8ώρες το 24ωρο; Ή μήπως επηρεάζεται και από τη θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος και συνεπώς λειτουργεί με την ίδια ρύθμιση θερμοκρασίας λιγότερο το μοτερ όταν είναι χειμώνας;
Αν το μοτερ λειτουργεί πάντα το ίδιο σε συγκεκριμένη ρύθμιση μήπως θα πρέπει τώρα που είναι χειμώνας να του αλλάξω τη ρύθμιση σε μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία;

Με λίγα λόγια, ο θερμοστάτης μετράει  την εσωτερική θερμοκρασία και "κόβει" το μοτερ όταν αυτή επιτευχθεί (θα αφήνει ένα περιθώριο πχ μισό βαθμό φαντάζομαι ώστε να μην παίρνει και σβήνει συνέχεια); Τότε γιατί κάποιο γράφουν ότι το καλοκαίρι πρέπει να το ρυθμίζουμε σε χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι το πως η θερμοκρασία που ορίζω επηρεάζει το ψυγείο: Όταν έχω πχ ρύθμιση 4 βαθμούς στην ψύξη, το ψυγείο είναι προρυθμισμένο από το εργοστάσιο να παίρνει μπροστά το μοτερ πχ *πάντα 8ώρες το 24ωρο;*


Αν ήταν έτσι θα βάζαμε χρονοδιακόπτες αντί για θερμοστάτες . Άλλωστε θα το έχεις παρατηρήσει ότι το καλοκαίρι το ψυγείο δουλεύει περισσότερο σε διάρκεια σε σχέση με τον χειμώνα.



> Ή μήπως επηρεάζεται και από τη θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος και συνεπώς λειτουργεί με την ίδια ρύθμιση θερμοκρασίας λιγότερο το μοτερ όταν είναι χειμώνας;


Σωστά ... και πόσες φορές άκουσες να λένε (όταν πρόκειται για εν εντοιχιζόμενες) "μην φράζετε τους αεραγωγούς" 



> Με λίγα λόγια, ο θερμοστάτης μετράει την εσωτερική θερμοκρασία και "κόβει" το μοτερ όταν αυτή επιτευχθεί (θα αφήνει ένα περιθώριο πχ μισό βαθμό φαντάζομαι ώστε να μην παίρνει και σβήνει συνέχεια);


και παραπάνω από μισό ... αυτό στους θερμοστάτες το λένε διαφορά θερμοκρασίας έναρξης / παύσης (Different temperature ) 



> Τότε γιατί κάποιο γράφουν ότι το καλοκαίρι πρέπει να το ρυθμίζουμε σε χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία;



Η θερμοκρασία και η εντολή που έδωσες στον θερμοστάτη είναι πάντα "πιστή" . απλά το καλοκαίρι δουλεύει περισσότερο και τον χειμώνα λιγότερο είναι θέμα απωλειών και διαφοράς εξωτερικής θερμοκρασίας .
Γιαυτό και κατηγοριοποίησαν τα ψυγεία σε "κλιματική κλάση" "κλιματική ζώνη"
http://www.skroutz.gr/guides/15.Osa-...e-psygeio.html

(Edit . Μπορείς να μου πεις με ποιον ακριβώς τρόπο μέτρησες εσύ την θερμοκρασία ? π.χ. έκανες τι? έβαλες το τάδε θερμόμετρο .... που? σε ποιον θάλαμο ? ... σε ποιο ύψος ? .. πόση ώρα άφησες μέσα το θερμόμετρο? τι διαφορά μέτρησες στο δικό σου και τι έλεγε το άλλο?)

----------


## fortis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ταχύτατη και πολύ κατατοπιστική απάντηση!

Μέτρησα στη συντήρηση, στο δεύτερο ράφι με ψηφιακό θερμόμετρο χώρου. Μια ώρα το άφησα. Έδειξε 3,6 βαθμούς με ρύθμιση 4 βαθμούς στο πάνελ της πόρτας.
Κατανοητά απολύτως αυτά που εξήγησες. Εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω πάντως το γιατί συμβουλεύουν κάποιοι _ότι το καλοκαίρι πρέπει να το ρυθμίζουμε σε χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία...

_Και μια ακόμα ερώτηση για ένα άλλο ψυγείο αν είναι εύκολο: Είναι λογικό ένα ψυγείο να λειτουργεί ΟΚ τώρα και το καλοκαίρι να τα "παίζει"; Αφορά ένα GE 20ετίας που το καλοκαίρι στην κατάψυξη έλιωνε τα παγωτά και τώρα δείχνει να λειτουργεί ικανοποιητικά.

----------


## nyannaco

> Εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω πάντως το γιατί συμβουλεύουν κάποιοι _ότι το καλοκαίρι πρέπει να το ρυθμίζουμε σε χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία..._


Πολύ απλά, γιατί σε αυτή τη χώρα περισσεύουν οι ξερόλες. Τον επόμενο που θα στο πει, ρώτησέ τον να σου εξηγήσει τί ακριβώς κάνει ο θερμοστάτης.

----------


## nyannaco

> Είναι λογικό ένα ψυγείο να λειτουργεί ΟΚ τώρα και το καλοκαίρι να τα "παίζει"; Αφορά ένα GE 20ετίας που το καλοκαίρι στην κατάψυξη έλιωνε τα παγωτά και τώρα δείχνει να λειτουργεί ικανοποιητικά.


Οταν λες ικανοποιητικά;;; Μέτρησες θερμοκρασία στην κατάψυξη, ή απλά δεν λιώνει τα παγάκια (αλλά μπορεί να είναι στους -5°C, για παράδειγμα);
Πολλά μπορεί να φταίνε για μειωμένη απόδοση μετά από 20 χρόνια, από το πιο απλό (μειωμένη χωρητικότητα πυκνωτή που ρίχνει την απόδοση του μοτέρ του συμπιεστή) μέχρι αιτίες που καθιστούν την επισκευή ασύμφορη (π.χ. φθορά συμπιεστή).

----------


## fortis

> Οταν λες ικανοποιητικά;;; Μέτρησες θερμοκρασία στην κατάψυξη, ή απλά δεν λιώνει τα παγάκια (αλλά μπορεί να είναι στους -5°C, για παράδειγμα);
> Πολλά μπορεί να φταίνε για μειωμένη απόδοση μετά από 20 χρόνια, από το πιο απλό (μειωμένη χωρητικότητα πυκνωτή που ρίχνει την απόδοση του μοτέρ του συμπιεστή) μέχρι αιτίες που καθιστούν την επισκευή ασύμφορη (π.χ. φθορά συμπιεστή).


Έχει τώρα στη συντήρηση 5 βαθμούς και περίπου -9 στην κατάψυξη. Με πολύ λίγα τρόφιμα μέσα.
Το καλοκαίρι δεν διατηρούσε το παγωτό στην κατάψυξη ακόμα και όταν ο θερμοστάτης ήταν ρυθμισμένος στο φουλ. Και στη συντήρηση απλά δροσερά.
Το καλοκαίρι είχαν φέρει έναν τεχνικό για να το επισκευάσει και αυτό που έκανε (έλειπα εγώ) ήταν να τραβήξει το ψυγείο και να καθαρίσει τους αεραγωγούς πίσω με ηλεκτρική σκούπα διότι έβγαλε το συμπέρασμα ότι ήταν από τα χρόνια φραγμένοι με σκόνη...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Έχει τώρα στη συντήρηση 5 βαθμούς και περίπου -9 στην κατάψυξη. Με πολύ λίγα τρόφιμα μέσα.


Δεν έχει Alarm αυτό το ψυγείο? κανονικά αν πάει κάτω από -18 θα έπρεπε να ηχήσουν σειρήνες . Τέλος πάντων το -9 στην κατάψυξη σημαίνει κακή απόδοση για κάποιο λόγο . Πες έλλειψη υγρών , πες πεσμένο μοτέρ , πες (αν είναι No frost ) να βούλωσαν αεραγωγοί ... αλλά μάλλον το τελευταίο δεν είναι γιατί η κατάψυξη θα έπρεπε να έχει περισσότερο από -9 βαθμούς.




> Το καλοκαίρι είχαν φέρει έναν τεχνικό για να το επισκευάσει και αυτό που έκανε (έλειπα εγώ) ήταν να τραβήξει το ψυγείο και να καθαρίσει τους αεραγωγούς πίσω με ηλεκτρική σκούπα διότι έβγαλε το συμπέρασμα ότι ήταν από τα χρόνια φραγμένοι με σκόνη...


Σωστή ενέργεια έκανε . και σωστά σκέφτηκε . Αλλά έπρεπε να του το πεις . αυτός αμέσως θα καταλάβει και πέρα από αυτό τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει.



> Είναι λογικό ένα ψυγείο να λειτουργεί ΟΚ τώρα και το καλοκαίρι να τα "παίζει"; Αφορά ένα GE 20ετίας που το καλοκαίρι στην κατάψυξη έλιωνε τα παγωτά και τώρα δείχνει να λειτουργεί ικανοποιητικά.


Ναι είναι λογικό , με την προϋπόθεση ότι εσύ έπρεπε να καταλάβεις ότι το ψυγείο σου έχει μειωμένη απόδοση .
Τον χειμώνα το ψυγείο τα "ψιλοκαταφέρνει" να παγώσει τους θαλάμους .
Αλλά το καλοκαίρι που "τραβάει την ανηφόρα" θα φανούν τα σημάδια των προβλημάτων.

----------


## sofosal

> Έχει τώρα στη συντήρηση 5 βαθμούς και περίπου -9 στην κατάψυξη. Με πολύ λίγα τρόφιμα μέσα.
> Το καλοκαίρι δεν διατηρούσε το παγωτό στην κατάψυξη ακόμα και όταν ο θερμοστάτης ήταν ρυθμισμένος στο φουλ. Και στη συντήρηση απλά δροσερά.
> Το καλοκαίρι είχαν φέρει έναν τεχνικό για να το επισκευάσει και αυτό που έκανε (έλειπα εγώ) ήταν να τραβήξει το ψυγείο και να καθαρίσει τους αεραγωγούς πίσω με ηλεκτρική σκούπα διότι έβγαλε το συμπέρασμα ότι ήταν από τα χρόνια φραγμένοι με σκόνη...


....πολύ καλά έκανε και καθάρισε τους αεραγωγούς,
....αυτό που σου συμβαίνει είναι: το ψυγείο σου δεν μπορεί πλέον να τα βγάλει πέρα σε δύσκολες συνθήκες όπως είναι 
η υψηλή θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος - καλοκαίρι, σε συνάρτηση με τις θερμοκρασίες ψύξης που του ζητάς.
.....γιαυτό και σε συμβούλεψαν να κρατάς τον θερμοστάτη χαμηλά - να ζητάς λιγότερη ψύξη,
για να προλαβαίνει  το πεσμένο μοτέρ να τις φτάσει και να κλείνει ώστε οι αεραγωγοί να έχουν χρόνο να απάγουν την θερμοκρασία τους στο περιβάλλον.
.....διότι αν το μοτέρ δουλέψει πολύ, από ένα σημείο και πάνω καίει - ζεστένεται τόσο που δεν μπορεί πλέον να κάνει συμπίεση 
και να αποδώσει.

.....με λίγα λόγια το επόμενο καλοκαίρι χρειάζεσαι μοτέρ η/ καινούριο ψυγείο.
.....γνώμη μου είναι ότι αν πρόσεχες περισσότερο τον εξαερισμό και το καθάρισμα των αεραγωγών το ψυγείο σου θα διαρκούσε παραπάνω...

----------


## nyannaco

Πριν αποφασίσεις αν θα πας για επισκευή ή αντικατάσταση, δες και τί καίει το συγκεκριμένο ψυγείο. Ενδέχεται (λόγω ηλικίας και, συνακόλουθα, τεχνολογίας) να καίει τα κέρατά του. Εγώ αντικατέστησα ένα General Electric 10-12 ετών πριν 2-3 χρόνια, και είδα τη διαφορά στο λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## fortis

Θα το είχαμε αλλάξει από το καλοκαίρι (σίγουρα καίει πολύ) αλλά τα capital control δεν μας άφησαν να βρούμε κάτι ετοιμοπαράδοτο που να μας καλύπτει.
Το άλλο θέμα ήταν με το ύψος. Το GE ήταν 1.60 και φαρδύ (νομίζω 72 εκ) οπότε τα ντουλάπια ήταν κομμένα έτσι. Το μόνο που πλησίαζε αυτές τις διαστάσεις κάπως (ήθελε μόνο 10 εκ κόψιμο απάνω το ντουλάπι) ήταν το Πίτσος αυτό http://www.skroutz.gr/s/1754791/Pitsos-PKNT53NW20.html που ήταν και βαθύ. Δεν υπήρχε δυστυχώς ετοιμοπαράδοτο και έτσι ξεμείναμε...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Προτού να "πενθήσουμε " για το ψυγείο , θέλω να ελπίζω ότι μπορεί να φταίει και κάτι άλλο , πέρα από τα παραπάνω που είπαμε . Γιαυτό πες μας το μοντέλο του ψυγείου



> Το καλοκαίρι είχαν φέρει έναν τεχνικό για να το επισκευάσει και αυτό που έκανε (έλειπα εγώ) ήταν να τραβήξει το ψυγείο και να καθαρίσει *τους αεραγωγούς πίσω* με ηλεκτρική σκούπα διότι έβγαλε το συμπέρασμα ότι ήταν από τα χρόνια φραγμένοι με σκόνη...


ξαναδές τους και αν έχουν σκόνες καθάρισε . (μάλλον θα εννοείς σωλήνες μαύρες που είναι από έξω ) και πως τις έχει αυτές τις σωλήνες ? όρθιες? και κατά ύψος της πλάτης? ή τέρμα κάτω και κοντά στο μοτέρ .... κανένας ανεμιστήρας εκεί κοντά υπάρχει? δουλεύει?

----------


## fortis

Αυτό πρέπει να είναι http://www.skroutz.gr/s/2084323/Gene...TE-17-GBC.html

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κάνε τα παρακάτω (αν θέλεις / έτσι κι αλλιώς μισή ψύξη έχεις ) 
Πάνε τα τρόφιμα σε άλλο ψυγείο .
1) Κάνε το απόψυξη χειροκίνητη (άνοιξε πόρτες και σε ζεστό περιβάλλον) (για το καλοκαίρι λέμε διάρκεια απόψυξης 24 ώρες , για τώρα εννοείται πολύ περισσότερο)
2) μετά την απόψυξη δες πίσω στην λεκάνη που είναι πάνω από το μοτέρ , μαζεύτηκαν πολλά νερά? αν ναι πόσα . (α) όλη η λεκάνη φούλ?) .... (β) μπα λίγα πράγματα )
3) Θα βάλεις το ψυγείο να δουλέψει αποβραδίς μέχρι πρωίας και πες μας την θερμοκρασία που έπιασε (κατάψυξη / συντήρηση) 
4) Ενδιάμεσα μέχρι το πρωί δεν θα ανοίξει κανείς την πόρτα .
(Edit τα λάστιχα της πόρτας είναι στεγανά?)
( ααα και αν έχει διαφραγματικό κλαπέτο (min-med-max ) βάλε το στο min

----------


## fortis

Τα λάστιχα φαίνονται ΟΚ.
Τη διαδικασία την είχαν κάνει το καλοκαίρι αλλά όταν μετά το έβαλαν μπροστά πάλι δεν μπορούσε να κρατήσει τα παγωτά.
Εγώ πάλι βλέποντας ότι δεν τα πάγωνε του ανέβαζα τη ρύθμιση στο θερμοστάτη και προφανώς έκανα τα πράγματα χειρότερα όπως μου περιγράψατε παραπάνω.

Μήπως να το ξαποστείλουμε να ησυχάσουμε; Αν είναι με 500 ευρώ να παίρνουμε κάτι που να βγάλει άλλα 10 χρόνια (σαν το Πίτσος που προανέφερα, αν φυσικά μου πείτε ότι είναι κάπως καλό ψυγείο) ας το αλλάξουμε. Εκτός και αν το GE είναι πολύ ποιοτικότερο λόγω USA κατασκευή.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> (σαν το Πίτσος που προανέφερα, αν φυσικά μου πείτε ότι είναι κάπως καλό ψυγείο)


προτιμάς την συντήρηση πολύ χαμηλά και θα πιαστεί η μέση σου . Ενώ αν προτιμούσες την συντήρηση να είναι επάνω , τα έχεις όλα στο ύψος σου . (εκτός και είσαι κανένας νάνος  :Lol: )

----------


## fortis

Το δικό μου είναι ένας ψυγειοκαταψύκτης Blomberg (το αναφέρω στο πρώτο μήνυμα του νήματος) και μας βολεύει πράγματι πολύ που είναι η συντήρηση ψηλά.
Το GE το χρησιμοποιούν μόνο ηλικιωμένα μέλη της οικογένειας στο δικό τους ανεξάρτητο χώρο. Οπότε θέμα ύψους δεν υφίσταται  :Smile: 
Αντίθετα, το σκέφτομαι για ψυγειοκαταψύκτη (πχ http://www.skroutz.gr/s/3351168/Pitsos-PKNB57VW20.html ) μήπως δεν τους βολέψει ψηλά η συντήρηση.
Είχα δει και κάποια hitachi και LG που μου άρεσαν αλλά δεν άλλαζε η φορά στην πόρτα. Εκεί που θα πάει μόνο από δεξιά γίνεται να ανοίγει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Είχα δει και κάποια hitachi και LG που μου άρεσαν αλλά δεν άλλαζε η φορά στην πόρτα. Εκεί που θα πάει μόνο από δεξιά γίνεται να ανοίγει.


Τοποθέτησε το ανάποδα με την μηχανή επάνω για να ανοίγει από αριστερά :Lol: 
Απλά δεν το παίρνεις μέχρι να καταλάβουν τα "ζόμπι" γιατί δεν πουλιούνται.

Νομίζω όμως κανένας τεχνικός ή πωλητής οποιαδήποτε λευκής συσκευής μπορεί να στο αξιολογήσει . για να σου πει "πάρε αυτό είναι καλό" . Αυτά φαίνονται από αξιολογήσεις χρηστών και μετά από κάποια χρόνια λειτουργίας (π.χ. το ψυγείο σου GE που έβγαλες 20 ετία χωρίς σοβαρά και ενδιάμεσα προβλήματα) Βέβαια αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι και οποιοδήποτε άλλο μοντέλο της GE πάρεις θα έχει τα ίδια αποτελέσματα .). Με την μόνη μικρή διαφορά ότι ο τεχνικός θα σου πει λίγο πιο εύστοχα πράγματα σε σχέση με τους απλούς χρήστες .

Προσωπικά έχω καταλάβει ότι σε όλα τα μοντέλα και κατά καιρούς "φροντίζουν" να μην είναι όλα τέλεια σε κάθε μοντέλο . Αυτές οι μάρκες που είναι σε όλα "τέλειες" είναι πολύ δυσεύρετες και σπάνιες .

Θα σου πω λίγα πράγματα από την ιστορία π.χ. της Pitsos αλλά και της Izola . 
Τα παλιά ψυγεία της Pitsos (δεκαετία 80-90?) (εκείνα που ήταν μονόπορτα αλλά είχαν ξεχωριστό πορτάκι κατάψυξης εσωτερικά ) είχαν κατά κόρον προβλήματα στην σωλήνα κατάψυξης που είναι από αλουμίνιο και είχαν μια απλή εξωτερική βαφή, και συγκεκριμένα στην σωλήνα επιστροφής προς το μοτέρ  (τρυπούσαν από οξείδωση).
Αυτήν την σωλήνα την περνούσαν μέσα από τα τοιχώματα (γυμνές σωλήνες χωρίς μόνωση) και λίγο πίσω από την πόρτα μέσα από κάποια πλαστικά καλύμματα .και έβγαινε από κάτω από την πόρτα προτού πάρει κατεύθυνση προς το μοτέρ .

Ακριβώς σε εκείνο το σημείο τρυπούσαν στην στροφή που έβγαινε για να κατευθυνθεί προς το μοτέρ . Σε εκείνη την στροφή υπήρχε ένα "λάκκωμα " και πράγματι ο κατασκευαστής του . επειδή είχε καταλάβει ότι σε εκείνο το λακουβάκι υπήρχε πιθανότητα να συγκεντρώσει νερά (π.χ. από καθαρισμό / απόψυξη ψυγείου) και που θα μπορούσαν να περάσουν νερά μέσα από τα πλαστικά καλύμματα . Έβαλαν για να προστατέψουν την αλουμινένια σωλήνα απλή ταινία (ηλεκτρολογική ταινία που βάζουμε στα καλώδια ) για να την προστατέψουν. 

Άρα το ήξεραν ότι εκείνο το σημείο "πάσχει" επειδή και σωστά σκέφτηκαν να βάλουν έστω κάποια μόνωση (με την ταπεινή ταινία ) για τα όποια πιθανά νερά θα συγκεντρωθούν εκεί . Όμως σε κάποια από τα ίδια ψυγεία , αυτή η ταινία στο περιτύλιγμα γύρω από την σωλήνα ήταν ελλιπής . Με αποτέλεσμα εκείνα τα χρόνια ενώ ήταν καλά ψυγεία και άλλα κρατούσαν για πολλά χρόνια . Τα δε άλλα μισά (επαναλαμβάνω της ίδιας μάρκας) τρυπούσαν οι σωλήνες τους . 

Θέλω να πω με αυτό , ότι ο κατασκευαστής γνώριζε ότι το να φέρουν την σωλήνα κάτω από την πόρτα ήταν ένα αδύνατο σημείο . Ενώ πολύ απλά θα μπορούσαν να περάσουν αυτήν την σωλήνα από πίσω από τα τοιχώματα του ψυγείου χωρίς να υπάρχει ο φόβος για πιθανά νερά και πιθανές οξειδώσεις της σωλήνας . Όπως άλλωστε το έβλεπαν και για άλλες μάρκες ότι αυτοί περνούσαν τις σωλήνες πίσω από τα τοιχώματα . Αλλά η Πίτσος δεν το έκανε ποτέ τουλάχιστον ως διόρθωση.

Τώρα πλέον αυτά τα έχουν κάπως διορθώσει (τα περί διαβρωμένων και τρύπιων σωλήνων) αλλά βρήκαν το επόμενο "χόμπυ" τους στο να καίγονται πλακέτες / να μπλοκάρουν τα "περίφημα" No frost . Οπότε το αγαπημένο τους "χόμπυ" συνεχίζεται σε "άλλο γήπεδο".
H δε Izola (παλιά μοντέλα) είχε κάνει μια πολύ καλή προσπάθεια να έχει σύστημα αυτόματης απόψυξης (No frost) με αναστροφή του κύκλου ψύξης . και θα μπορούσε να το αξιοποιήσει στο έπακρο . (αυτό το πέτυχε χωρίς πλακέτες/αντιστάσεις / ανεμιστήρες κτλ ) Τελικά το κατάργησαν και όχι μόνο αυτό . αλλά σαν προδότες αφανίστηκαν από την Ελλάδα.
Στα δε πλυντήρια ρούχων της Izola (Τα παλιά ) είχαν πλυντήρια που κάθε τόσο έσπαζαν οι βάσεις των αμορτισέρ του κάδου (τα οποία ήταν με φερμουιτ ) η βάση ήταν μια απλή γωνία σιδερένια "ταφ" και εκεί βιδώνονταν τα φερμουιτ . Ενώ από την αρχή γνωρίζανε ότι αυτά έχουν πρόβλημα και σπάζουν εύκολα . Για πολλά χρόνια και αργότερα κυκλοφορούσε αυτό το μοντέλο (αλλά και νεότερο ) με τις ίδιες βάσεις τις σιδερένιες , χωρίς καν να προσπαθήσουν για κάτι πιο αξιόπιστο.
Το ίδιο και στα λάστιχα πόρτας και του κάδου που αυτά τρυπούσαν κάθε εξάμηνο και ο τζίρος τους τότε μόνο από τα λάστιχα ήταν ασχολίαστος .

Το ίδιο με της Izola ίσχυε και για τα πλυντήρια Pitsos (της εποχής ) 
Η Pitsos (στα παλιά πλυντήρια) είχε σχετικά αξιόπιστους μηχανικούς εγκεφάλους που δεν χαλούσαν ποτέ , επίσης και στα λάστιχα . Αργότερα σε κάποια νεότερα μοντέλα (εννοώ πάλι της παλιάς εποχής 80-90) έβαλε χειρότερους μηχανικούς εγκεφάλους από τους 1ους . 
Αλλά ήταν η 1η φορά που χρησιμοποίησε ανοξείδωτους κάδους !!!!! (βλέπετε την ασάφεια ?) και το συνεχιζόμενο "χόμπυ" τους? 

Τώρα πλέον η εταιρία είναι υπό "επιτήρηση" καθώς μας παρουσιάζονται ως το "τρίπτυχο" ... Siemens - Bosch - Pitsos . Το τι συσκευή μπορεί να είναι ειδικά η 3η ειλικρινά έχω χάσει την μπάλα . 
Συγνώμη για το μακροσκελές του κειμένου , αλλά δεν γινόταν να μην τα πω κατά γράμμα και αλήθειες.

----------


## sofosal

....κάτι που λίγοι προσέχουν στην εγκατάσταση του ψυγείου τους είναι ο εξαερισμός τους - απαγωγή θερμοκρασίας προς το περιβάλλον.
....είναι το πιο κρίσιμο σημείο που εξαρτάται από τον ιδιοκτήτη και όχι από τον κατασκευαστή και που μπορεί να διπλασιάσει τον χρόνο ζωής του
η/ και να τον φέρει στα μισά.
....από που απάγει την θερμότητα το ψυγείο προς το περιβάλλον ώστε να την "ανταλλάξει" με την εσωτερική ψύξη; 
....από την μαύρη "σερπαντίνα" στην πλάτη του, η/ (σε μερικά) από ένα εξωτερικό στοιχείο που συνοδεύεται με ανεμιστήρα.
υπάρχουν και ψυγεία που την σερπαντίνα την έχουν καλυμμένη και κάποια καλυμμένη και επεκτεταμένη στα πλαϊνά του ψυγείου.
Τα περισσότερα από αυτά δεν θα τα επέλεγα δεδομένων των κλιματολογικών συνθηκών στην Ελλάδα.

.....Οι περισσότεροι απλά τοποθετούν το ψυγείο τους κοντά σε τοίχο και άλλοι μέσα σε ντουλάπια, με πολύ χαμηλή την δυνατότητα
απαγωγής της θερμοκρασίας από την σερπαντίνα, με αποτέλεσμα αυτή και το μοτέρ και όλο το ψυγείο να ψήνονται σε θερμοκρασίες 
τόσο μεγάλες που αν βάλεις χέρι πάνω στην σερπαντίνα ...παθαίνεις εγκαύματα!...

....σωστή τοποθέτηση είναι εκείνη που επιτρέπει με άνεση αέρα να περνά από μπροστά κάτω από την βάση του,
 να περνάει από μοτέρ και σερπαντίνα μέχρι την κορυφή του ψυγείου χωρίς να έχει την δυνατότητα να διαφεύγει δεξιά και αριστερά
σε ενδιάμεσο ύψος.

....η τοποθέτηση μέσα σε ντουλάπι δίνει την ευχέρεια να το επιτύχει κάποιος αυτό πολύ εύκολα, πιο εύκολα από ότι σε "ανοιχτό" χώρο.
....το ψυγείο ανυψώνεται από το πάτωμα 5 εκατοστά (για να περνά άνετα αέρας από κάτω), 
τα πλαϊνά του ντουλαπιού το καλύπτουν "εφαρμοστά" σε όλο του το ύψος. Στην πίσω πλευρά αφήνουμε άλλα 5 εκατοστά κενό,
τα πάνω από το ψυγείο ντουλάπια  έχουν 10 εκατοστά κενό από τον τοίχο, και 5 εκατοστά χαμηλότερα από το ταβάνι.
...Αυτό το "λούκι" εξαναγκάζει τον κρύο αέρα από χαμηλά να περνά από μοτέρ - σερπαντίνα και ζεστός να βγαίνει από πάνω.

...για πιο σίγουρη δουλειά προσθέτουμε ένα ανεμιστηράκι έτσι που να τραβάει αέρα από κάτω προς τα πάνω... 
...μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε θερμοστάτη στο κύκλωμα του ανεμιστήρα με τον αισθητήρα του στο ψηλότερο σημείο της σερπαντίνας,
ώστε ο ανεμιστήρας να δουλεύει μόνο όταν χρειάζεται.

....μπορούμε έτσι να κρατάμε την σερπαντίνα σε θερμοκρασία που θέλουμε.
....δεν μπορούμε όμως να "παγώνουμε" την σερπαντίνα κάτω από ένα όριο θερμοκρασίας,
επειδή όπως υπάρχει όριο προς τα πάνω υπάρχει και όριο προς τα κάτω, 
δηλαδή το ψυγείο δεν δουλεύει σωστά σε χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες περιβάλλοντος
και καθόλου σε πολύ χαμηλές.....

----------


## Panoss

> τα πάνω από το ψυγείο ντουλάπια  έχουν 10 εκατοστά κενό από τον τοίχο,


Δεν έχω δει πουθενά ντουλάπια με κενό από τον τοίχο. Πού στηρίζονται;

----------


## nyannaco

> Δεν έχω δει πουθενά ντουλάπια με κενό από τον τοίχο. Πού στηρίζονται;


Στις πλευρές. Είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο.

----------


## sofosal

....και για του λόγου το αληθές...η παρακάτω φωτογραφία.
....δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πιο δύσκολο σημείο για την τοποθέτηση ψυγείου από αυτό...

....αποτέλεσμα: θερμοκρασία σερπαντίνας σε ανοιχτό χώρο (στο σαλόνι, για την δοκιμή):60 βαθμοί κελσίου (καλοκαίρι)
θερμοκρασία σερπαντίνας στο σημείο τοποθέτησης:45 βαθμοί κελσίου, χωρίς ανεμιστήρα, 36 βαθμοί κελσίου με ανεμιστήρα,
δηλαδή όσο είναι ρυθμισμένος ο θερμοστάτης του κυκλώματος.
.....ο ανεμιστήρας δουλεύει ΜΟΝΟ το καλοκαίρι!!

....η κουζίνα που βρίσκεται ακριβώς δίπλα δεν επηρεάζει καθόλου την κατάσταση λόγω της μόνωσης!

.....κάθε συμβουλή για την πιο κατάλληλη θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας του ψυγείου (μοτέρ - σερπαντίνα) 
DSCI0141 1.jpgθα μου ήταν ιδιαιτέρως χρήσιμη και ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------

